# Could longer hose result in low pressure?



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

I have Pro Force 2400 psi w/ 5.5 hp. i got it from SW.
It came with 25' long hose and i want to get the 50' hose.
Could longer hose result in low PSI?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Each sprayer is given a max hose length, most sprayers are 300' a lower end sprayer like the proforce could be limited to 100'
Your best bet would be to look up the specs for your sprayer. Then you will know the max hose, gpm's, extention cord rating and length, tip size, ect, ect.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, Sean 
I didn't even think about look it up the Specs.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

You should be fine with a 50ft hose.
Maybe even better!
Longer hose will reduce some of the pulse.
r


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't forget to think about hose diameter too!


----------

